# Waifus (and husbandos) that we don't get why they're so popular.



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 9, 2020)

"She's so relatable u guys!"


No offense to @Monika H. Design is bland. Personality is bland. Oh, she's yandere? Done before and better. She's just so boring to me.


Again, boring design IMO (except if you love pigtails I guess). One of the worst voices in Vocaloid. Has like 2 good songs. Can be summed up as a product of it's time.


The most overrated 2hu of all time. She serves as a mascot rather than an actual character because she does nothing outside of EoSD, yet her theme song (which is average) is probably the only reason why so many people know about touhou in the first place.  ̶M̶o̶m̶o̶j̶i̶ ̶h̶a̶s̶ ̶m̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶a̶p̶p̶e̶a̶l̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶n̶ ̶h̶e̶r̶.̶ ̶T̶h̶i̶n̶k̶ ̶a̶b̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶i̶t̶.̶

Also, loli.


I originally placed Asuka in this spot of overrated EVA waifus because I hated her in the anime. But then I watched End of Eva and gave it some time before I realized that Asuka is an interesting character aside from the bitchiness and fiery redheads are kinda hot. Thus appeal. Rei is actually pretty forgettable with how robotic she is and doesn't really do anything of note besides being a clone of Shinji's mom and becoming god at the end. She's not even that attractive tbh.


If you like this character, you are literally 12.


Official husbando of autism.
If you are a 14 year old girl and you decide that this is "hot" or "sexy," you didn't even try. Same for all the gay dudes lusting after this 4/10 unfunny sped. Clearly you have shit taste and you should be mocked endlessly for it. All that yaoi art and fanfiction of the dude is not only creepy and gross, but a giant waste of time and effort.


You're just fucking gay, man. No way around it. Now what anime is he/she/they from again?


P   E   D   O   B   A   I   T


Whiny bitch. Boring as fuck design. From a meh anime. Her popularity is truly the biggest mystery of our time.


If you like this character, you are literally 12.


----------



## Llama king (Jun 9, 2020)

Any yandere waifu


----------



## Crustyguy (Jun 9, 2020)

Speaking of Asuka, I think people forget the fact that not only is she kind of a bitch, but she's a self-hating mess of a human being who pushes everyone around her away while expecting them to just tolerate it.  That's, like, her whole point.  Are people really attracted to that kind of emotional hell?  Is BPD attractive?

Also she's 14, so wtf.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 9, 2020)

I guess Chie from Persona 4? Even back when I liked the game I didn’t understand why people rank her as best girl when the others were generally more interesting to me as characters.

Also yeah, Monika is a sociopath who got a girl to commit suicide and mentally abuses the others. Why are nerds attracted to that?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 9, 2020)

Crustyguy said:


> Speaking of Asuka, I think people forget the fact that not only is she kind of a bitch, but she's a self-hating mess of a human being who pushes everyone around her away while expecting them to just tolerate it.  That's, like, her whole point.  Are people really attracted to that kind of emotional hell?  Is BPD attractive?
> 
> Also she's 14, so wtf.


My theory is that it's the male version of the classic "I can fix him" mentality. Same with Rei, I suppose.

Anyways, I'd say any Pokemon, specifically Gardevoir. I'm looking at you, Jerry.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 9, 2020)

If you're over fifteen and still have an imaginary boy/girlfriend you have a mental illness. 

The most annoying I've come across are the bronies and fnaf faggots. I can't imagine why so many people want to fuck a robot in an animal costume or a cartoon tism horse and they used to post about their sick fantasies fucking _*everywhere*_. They've thinned out a lot but the impression will always be there.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jun 9, 2020)

Taiga from Toradora
Lucoa from Miss Kobayashi
Jackseptcieye
Azula from TLA
MLP
K-ON
Hetalia
Overwatch
Breadtube


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 9, 2020)

Fuck your bullshit opinions OP. And fuck all those imitators you posted.




Best waifu Missile hates you.


----------



## constant exposure (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't get it. What's wrong with you people


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 9, 2020)

Mod said:
			
		

> OP fails to defend their shit opinions


It was Muffet, wasn't it fag?


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jun 9, 2020)

tbh any time people waifu or husbando a character it's autism. worse case is I WAN TO FUCK CHEE SHE BEST GRIL. The waifuism popularized by fucking Persona helped kill JRPGS, change my mind.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 9, 2020)

I was going to say Rock Lee was an acceptable hasbando from Naruto because he's hard working and really cares, but then I remembered he beats people when he gets drunk.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 9, 2020)

The girls form ghoul school


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jun 9, 2020)

Husbando:



Waifu:


----------



## soft breathing (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't really get the hype about those 'cinnamon roll' characters. 
'Pure', innocent, nice, never getting into a fight and often naive, dumb and just agreeing with people as to not insult/upset them. Their clinginess to the main characters (or in cases of games - the protagonist you play, so basically 'you') in addition is just off-putting to me.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jun 9, 2020)

I never really got the appeal of Felix from Re;Zero, he's just there for some bizarre form of fanservice. The kind of fanservice that makes you question your sexuality. It's always either Felix or Astolfo from the Fate series when traps are talked about.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 9, 2020)

Agreed about Hatsune Miku, I always thought she was a meh design and never understood the extreme popularity.




Dr.Sturgeon said:


> The girls form ghoul school
> View attachment 1363645



I remember watching this as a kid, it's actually more than a little hilarious how much it really does resembles modern "monster girl" harem anime.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 9, 2020)

> No offense to @Monika H. Design is bland. Personality is bland. Oh, she's yandere? Done before and better. She's just so boring to me.


----------



## Cowboy Boot (Jun 9, 2020)

Sabre.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 9, 2020)

Either I'm not a "real" Weeaboo, or I'm not "Weeaboo" enough, cause aside from the Doki Doki Literature Club chick and Hatsu Miku, I have no idea who the fuck any of these bitches are.

Only recent thing I've been playing that has good lookin anime chicks in it is a mobile game called Girls X Battle.  Otherwise, it's pretty much anything Senran Kagura related.


----------



## inception_state (Jun 9, 2020)

Crustyguy said:


> Also she's 14, so wtf.



That's about 2 years older than the average person with a NGE waifu.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 9, 2020)

inception_state said:


> That's about 2 years older than the average person with a NGE waifu.


You just reminded me of the amount of people who use XJ9 as their profile picture and shit. Like what's up with that? Obvious answer being that they want some sweet teenage cartoon robot pussy. :islamic rating: I think Randy Stair started the trend.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 9, 2020)

... I don't get it.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Jun 9, 2020)

I've always wondered why people are so into Asumi from Samurai Love High School Party Go. Everyone knows that Hikara is the best because her Dan-Dan Dance saved the school from Jintaro's Burning Wrath. Asumi just stood there and did nothing.

And to further illustrate why Asumi is the worst, she tried to steal Takada-kun away from Momo, right before the big beach party. Everybody fucking knows that Takada and Momo are meant to be, and I got so pissed when Asumi tried to pull that shit. She should just get with Sakura like the loser she is.

I wonder if they'll realize I'm shitposting.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 9, 2020)

PreferredPenne said:


> I've always wondered why people are so into Asumi from Samurai Love High School Party Go. Everyone knows that Hikara is the best because her Dan-Dan Dance saved the school from Jintaro's Burning Wrath. Asumi just stood there and did nothing.
> 
> And to further illustrate why Asumi is the worst, she tried to steal Takada-kun away from Momo, right before the big beach party. Everybody fucking knows that Takada and Momo are meant to be, and I got so pissed when Asumi tried to pull that shit. She should just get with Sakura like the loser she is.
> 
> I wonder if they'll realize I'm shitposting.


That sounds like an anime that manchildren would actually praise as "the best show of this season."


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 9, 2020)

@Vlinny Chan She appeals to depressed incel degenerates because she's a depressed incel degenerate, but with a vagina and she's not morbidly obese or hideous. Trash waifu, but I get it.



inception_state said:


> That's about 2 years older than the average person with a NGE waifu.


Bro, at this point most NGE fans are aging Gen-Xers and Millenials.




Every single one of these bitches. The only one with a somewhat tolerable personality is the blue haired one, but she's clearly designed to be submissive pedo-bait so watching any episodes revolving around her is still super uncomfortable. The guy's a limp dicked bitch to. Absolutely shitty show, that I watched way too many episodes of to see if it would get good (which I think was like five or something, IDK).

That's a pretty popular opinion though.




Way too many weeaboos like waifus who act like they're literally retarded. We're talking "brain of a small infant" level. This is just one of the more prominent examples.




Acts like a literal retard for her "nice" alter-ego, so see above, but with those yandere traits cranked up to 11. The show lays on her tragic backstory so thick it's completely over the top to get you to feel sorry for her, but at the end of the day she's still a psycho bitch who decides to genocide the human race because she saw the boy she liked with _his sister_.



PreferredPenne said:


> I've always wondered why people are so into Asumi from Samurai Love High School Party Go. Everyone knows that Hikara is the best because her Dan-Dan Dance saved the school from Jintaro's Burning Wrath. Asumi just stood there and did nothing.
> 
> And to further illustrate why Asumi is the worst, she tried to steal Takada-kun away from Momo, right before the big beach party. Everybody fucking knows that Takada and Momo are meant to be, and I got so pissed when Asumi tried to pull that shit. She should just get with Sakura like the loser she is.
> 
> I wonder if they'll realize I'm shitposting.


I honestly didn't realize this wasn't a real show until I read the spoiler. That's how spot on it is.

I actually kind of want Samurai Love High School Party Go to be an actual thing now, and to be as ridiculously stupid and over-the-top as possible.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Jun 9, 2020)

One poster on 4chan once said "Chuunibyou is literally a show about girls with autism" and I find it hard to disagree with that sentiment.  I remember getting into a verbal fight with my girlfriend at the time that this show was about annoying girls with autism and Rikka is the most annoying and most autistic girl in all of anime...well after Konata in Lucky Star


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 9, 2020)

> Sans from UnderTale (he’s a stupid skeleton, how is that “sexy”)
> most monster girls (when taking the half-beast thing into consideration, it can kinda gross, kemonomimis get a free pass though)
> any animal crossing character (again what’s so sexy?)
> Kokichi Oma from DRV3 (nuff said)
> any of the “shota-loids” from Vocaloid (equally creepy fanbase, especially Oliver, he’s 12)


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 9, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> Waifu:
> 
> View attachment 1363783


Extremely cursed.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 9, 2020)

Vergil from Devil May Cry. Even Agnus has a more pleasant personality.


----------



## M3xus (Jun 9, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> Vergil from Devil May Cry. Even Agnus has a more pleasant personality.
> View attachment 1364400



They just want that Judgment Nut, brah.


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 9, 2020)

> The most overrated 2hu of all time. She serves as a mascot rather than an actual character because she does nothing outside of EoSD, yet her theme song (which is average) is probably the only reason why so many people know about touhou in the first place. Momoji has more appeal than her.


*REEEEE HOW DARE YOU MOCK FLANDRE SHE'S MY CINNAMON ROLL!!!*

In all seriousness, I do like her as a character. She's got a tragic backstory, as being locked up in the basement by her petty and immature sister for five centuries tends to take a toll on one's mind. Plus, when paired with the free-spirited tomboyish Marisa, she becomes the cooler older sister Flan never had in Remilia.

I will agree that her theme song is rather overrated, though. _Centennial Festival For Magical Girls_ is a much better song that can be associated with her.




Also, if your argument for why she's shit is because she hasn't done anything in eighteen years, then what the fuck has Momiji done? She's literally never had a line of dialogue in any appearance she's made, nor has any canon personality.

On-topic, if there's any 2hu I don't get the appeal of, it'd have to be Sanae. She's basically Reimu, but more energetic and a weeb, which to me doesn't make up for the fact that she's associated with the Moriya Shrine, whose main goddess:

Attempted to forcefully convert everyone to her denomination of faith.
Nearly destroyed all life in Gensokyo by feeding an idiot bird a sun god.
Sanae is proof that any atrocity you're complicit in will be hand-waved so long as you're hot enough for weebs to fap over.


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 9, 2020)

> Whiny bitch. Boring as fuck design. From a meh anime. Her popularity is truly the biggest mystery of our time.


Megumin is shit, so I don't really mind Aqua.



Doctor Placebo said:


> Every single one of these bitches. The only one with a somewhat tolerable personality is the blue haired one, but she's clearly designed to be submissive pedo-bait so watching any episodes revolving around her is still super uncomfortable. The guy's a limp dicked bitch to. Absolutely shitty show, that I watched way too many episodes of to see if it would get good (which I think was like five or something, IDK).


I liked this shown in middle school and don't really remember it being too long. Alas, I still have a soft spot for it, despite ripping off Maison Ikkoku and Kimagure Orange Road.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 10, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> Also, if your argument for why she's shit is because she hasn't done anything in eighteen years, then what the fuck has Momiji done? She's literally never had a line of dialogue in any appearance she's made, nor has any canon personality.


It was because of the popularity of the OWO meme in comparison of the other being the quintessential "loli that's actually a thousand year old vampire demon" gag, and because she was the first thing that popped up in my head so I just went with it. At least you can pretend that she's legal, looks wise.  

Yeah it does sound pretty dumb in hindsight. Whoops.


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 10, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> It was because of the popularity of the OWO meme in comparison of the other being the quintessential "loli that's actually a thousand year old vampire demon" gag, and because she was the first thing that popped up in my head so I just went with it. At least you can pretend that she's legal, looks wise.
> 
> Yeah it does sound pretty dumb in hindsight. Whoops.


It's all cool. I just figured that, as someone who actually likes the character, I'd explain what the appeal is. At least for me, anyway. Can't speak for the people who draw porn of her. I imagine _something else_ is on their mind...


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 10, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> It's all cool. I just figured that, as someone who actually likes the character, I'd explain what the appeal is. At least for me, anyway. Can't speak for the people who draw porn of her. I imagine _something else_ is on their mind...


"Waifu" is just slang for "character I would fuck the shit out of" in a lot of peoples minds. Thats why I'm always suspicious of people that "waifu" lolis or loli-like characters.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 10, 2020)

CWCchange said:


> Megumin is shit, so I don't really mind Aqua.
> 
> 
> I liked this shown in middle school and don't really remember it being too long. Alas, I still have a soft spot for it, despite ripping off Maison Ikkoku and Kimagure Orange Road.


Shit taste, bro.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 10, 2020)

Heres some more i like too add
-Bowsette (shes just edgy princess peach)
-The kids form South Park( there 10 ) 
- Mlp (enough said)
-Any sonic the hedgehog characters( there only acceptable if your a kid or autistic) 
-Jenny Wakeman form My life as a robot( Sorry i just don't get her appeal)
-Lisa Simpson (why?)
-Meg griffin ( again why?)


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Jun 10, 2020)

Any of the characters from Death Note (especially Light/Kira)
Most of the cast from AOT (mostly Levi though, his fanbase is huge)
Generally do not understand the appeal for any of them, as looks-wise they are pretty generic/bland to me and personality wise, they are all terrible people who would throw you under a bus if it meant they could get what they wanted.


----------



## FaramirG (Jun 10, 2020)

Hinata and Sakura. Don't get the appeal of either one, one's a doormat and the other is a slightly louder doormat.


----------



## Dick Justice (Jun 10, 2020)

I want to turn this around:
Is there a single really popular "waifu" that isn't just shameless pandering to one demographic or another? 0-personality tabula rasa characters like vocaloids don't count.


----------



## FaramirG (Jun 10, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> I want to turn this around:
> Is there a single really popular "waifu" that isn't just shameless pandering to one demographic or another? 0-personality tabula rasa characters like vocaloids don't count.


Haruhi, maybe? Or would she fall under the manic pixie dream girl category?


----------



## Dick Justice (Jun 10, 2020)

FaramirG said:


> Haruhi, maybe? Or would she fall under the manic pixie dream girl category?


What, Suzumiya? An uppity tsundere that goes for the most blah guy ever apropos of nothing AND pulls him into a whole crazy world of excitement and intrigue? She's the dream girl of every chuuni autist and every super reserved apathetic loser. The diet coke nhk ni youkoso. It doesn't help that characters constantly comment how attractive she is throughout the show either.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 10, 2020)

FaramirG said:


> Hinata and Sakura. Don't get the appeal of either one, one's a doormat and the other is a slightly louder doormat.


There are so many characters named Hinata and Sakura in anime. I know you're talking about Naruto, though. 

Also, mine is either Haruhi Suzumiya or Yuno Gasai. Both are insane in a pretty bad way.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 10, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> What, Suzumiya? An uppity tsundere that goes for the most blah guy ever apropos of nothing AND pulls him into a whole crazy world of excitement and intrigue? She's the dream girl of every chuuni autist and every super reserved apathetic loser. The diet coke nhk ni youkoso. It doesn't help that characters constantly comment how attractive she is throughout the show either.





Spoiler: autistic Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya sperging 



This is a super autistic thing to debate, especially since I don't even think the show is actually good, but I'd disagree that Kyon is the most blah guy ever. Actually as far as male harem anime protagonists go, he's pretty decent. I know that's a really low bar, but nonetheless. He's really snarky, he gets horny without being an over the top pervert or reduced to a blubbering idiot, he generally tries to stick up for himself and others against Haruhi's bullshit (although because of the show's premise there's only so much he can do), and overall he tries to be the voice of reason and responsibility among the main characters. He even actively attempts to pursue girls occasionally, unlike nearly every other harem protagonist ever (looking at you, Tenchi), and he has far more holding him back from that than most harem protagonists do.

On the other hand, yeah Haruhi is a shit waifu. Kind of interesting as a story concept, but not someone anyone sane would ever want to hang out with in real life, let alone be romantically involved with. An extremely self-centered bipolar tsundere who's secretly a reality warping god, but doesn't know it. Everyone has to put up with her being a fickle, abusive bitch because they're afraid she'll unintentionally destroy the universe if they don't. That's the franchise's premise, for anyone who doesn't know.




Haruhi is actually the primary antagonist, her friends (if you can call them that) are forced to conform to the roles she puts them in, she treats them more like toys than actual friends, she's a selfish, emotionally underdeveloped child, and none of it is really even her fault. It's actually an interesting deconstruction of the manic pixie dream girl concept, except because it's supposed to be a mostly lighthearted comedy, it really downplays all the rather horrifying aspects of the premise.

I guess we're supposed to support the idea that Kyon will get together with Haruhi in the end, even though he has more chemistry with both the other main girls and he's basically stuck with her because she has a crush on him (which she's a bitch about, because tsundere) and will end the universe (unintentionally) if he breaks her heart.
Which is a really messed up relationship dynamic, if you think about it. He's being forced into a pretty toxic relationship under threat of total destruction of everything. Yet the tone most of the time is like a typical romantic comedy.

That's the main problem with the franchise, I guess. The concept is dark as hell, but it's given a mostly light romantic comedy treatment. The result is a story that spends most of its time avoiding anything meaningful happening, because most meaningful things that could happen would be really dark and completely change the tone of the series. Hence MoHS's godawful pacing.


----------



## FaramirG (Jun 10, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> What, Suzumiya? An uppity tsundere that goes for the most blah guy ever apropos of nothing AND pulls him into a whole crazy world of excitement and intrigue? She's the dream girl of every chuuni autist and every super reserved apathetic loser. The diet coke nhk ni youkoso. It doesn't help that characters constantly comment how attractive she is throughout the show either.


She's a nerd's dream girl, but if pandering to nerds is the standard then literally every anime is pandering. Also with NHK, it's kind of different because Misaki's "dream girl saving a NEET" thing turns out to just be an act and she's actually just a mentally ill stalker preying on the most pathetic man she could find.


----------



## Dick Justice (Jun 10, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Spoiler: autistic Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya sperging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all true, but given the warped perceptions of animu fandoms I mean shit remember this is a genre where "yandere" isn't just a thing, but widely considered a good and popular thing(!) it all conforms to neatly to genre stereotypes that sell blu-rays and figurines. I didn't have the stomach to watch anything after the original show but the way she's presented there at least is a lot like if someone forced Hamlet into a Hetalia mold, stereotyped and pandering...which I guess is just another way of saying I agree.


FaramirG said:


> She's a nerd's dream girl, but if pandering to nerds is the standard then literally every anime is pandering. Also with NHK, it's kind of different because Misaki's "dream girl saving a NEET" thing turns out to just be an act and she's actually just a mentally ill stalker preying on the most pathetic man she could find.


If Misaki is your ideal waifu, then the realization that she's just as fragile and insecure is just another charm point. "She's not just an angel, she's one that's too broken to ever leave me!" It's one of those defects that actually turns out to be a strength, like how in dansi koukousei no nitijou when the characters have a seinfeld moment talking about how clumsy girls are cute.


FaramirG said:


> literally every anime is pandering.


Anime was a mistake. :^(


----------



## PootisMan (Jun 10, 2020)

What's the real point have a waifus or husbandos? Like, if you want to wank it off to a character then go head; just don't shove it down people's throats. Also, saying people are twelve for thinking Muffet is a interesting character? Lol, nice bait mate.


----------



## CDWLTY (Jun 10, 2020)

Overcast said:


> I guess Chie from Persona 4? Even back when I liked the game I didn’t understand why people rank her as best girl when the others were generally more interesting to me as characters.
> 
> Also yeah, Monika is a sociopath who got a girl to commit suicide and mentally abuses the others. Why are nerds attracted to that?


Guys are fucking retarded about women. They have phenominally optimistic perceptions and never truly evaluate their relationship quality until long after it ends, if ever. They think a Yandy gal will be very loyal and loving, which somehow is a good thing instead of the actuality.  Really, she snoops, she destroys things that take your attention away from her, she follows you, she attacks people who interact with you in any capacity, she'll sabatoge sources of joy if they don't come from her, etc. It's awful. 

Usually, it's about the looks. If they look hot, then this weird projection of their ideal traits is kinda overlaid and pasted over her actual behavior.  It's 'cute' that she hits him when he laughs at her, not abusive. It's funny how she eats junk food and takes in 6000 calories a day while doing nothing but napping. Soooo  cute and lazy!  


Systemic Shock said:


> I never really got the appeal of Felix from Re;Zero, he's just there for some bizarre form of fanservice. The kind of fanservice that makes you question your sexuality. It's always either Felix or Astolfo from the Fate series when traps are talked about.


It's hilarious when people talk about astolfo or the cat trap.  They're not real, and the only reason anime is hot to us is because it exploits the gap of the unreal idealization being filled in mentally by our monkey brains.  There will never be an astolfo, and the rare, super 1 of 1 million hot, feminine trap with a girl's hourglass figure and high pitch voice are basically theoretical.  I've known trannies that _think _they're astolfian, and it's not pretty.  Sure, they're more girly than a dude, but that's not tough to reach. 

It's interesting, the little world they live in. Something I heard from one of them was that he/she wasn't all that hot for guys, but it was much easier to keep them sexually happy and submissive. Dating women was confusing and drama-laden, but being with a guy was like taking care of a corolla. Talk to him once a day, drain his nuttz, and feed him a sandwich and you can basically do anything you want. 

I keep seeing this one everywhere lately, looks more my speed. I never knew grey hair was 'hot'.  There was a girl as a kid that had a crush on me and she had a streak of grey that freaked me the hell out.  I was young, but I wondered if she was an old witch masquerading as a child to steal my skin. 
KiXQxY7.jpg


----------



## FaramirG (Jun 10, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> If Misaki is your ideal waifu, then the realization that she's just as fragile and insecure is just another charm point. "She's not just an angel, she's one that's too broken to ever leave me!" It's one of those defects that actually turns out to be a strength, like how in dansi koukousei no nitijou when the characters have a seinfeld moment talking about how clumsy girls are cute.


I'm not sure about that. Misaki was blatantly manipulating Satou into being dependent on her, and specifically targeted him because he was too broken to ever leave her, not the other way around. And the finale of the show has her leaving to go to college while Satou is stuck in a minimum wage job (with the strong implication that nothing romantic is going to happen there). If any dude's ideal waifu is Misaki, then he must be a masochist.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 10, 2020)

Astolfo. There are hotter animu traps than Astolfo. There are even hotter IRL traps.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 10, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> I want to turn this around:
> Is there a single really popular "waifu" that isn't just shameless pandering to one demographic or another? 0-personality tabula rasa characters like vocaloids don't count.


You know... Serena/Usagi might qualify, at least personality wise. Most of the other Sailor Scouts do check off some of those anime girl trope boxes, even if that wasn't the original intent (Amy is the shy nerdy girl, Lita is the muscle chick, etc, and yes I'm using the old English dub names) but her big things are that she's bad at school, likes to eat, and likes boys and typical girly things like clothes. None of those are really a common anime demographic pandering thing. Naoko Takeuchi also said she basically wrote Serena as herself.

I guess you could argue that the sailor uniform is shameless pandering, but that basically makes it impossible for any teenage female anime character to be anything but shameless pandering.

Profile pic related.

Also Botan. Botan is best girl, especially with that dreadful posh, not-quite-British accent from the English dub.


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 10, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Shit taste, bro.


Says the nigger who autistically rants about stock characters in a Chinese cartoon.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 10, 2020)

CWCchange said:


> Says the nigger who autistically rants about stock characters in a Chinese cartoon.


Ching chong bing bong.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't hate them persay but why the fuck do people consider pennywise and blue (yes the raptor from Jurassic World)  as husbandio and waifu material?  Like no joke I've seen hug pillows of 90s Tim curry pennywise with his bare chest exposed smoking a cigar or blue giving someone bedroom eyes (they added feathers on her and don't call her blue just "raptor waifu") and there are husbando pillows of Bill Skarsgård too like I get liking them as cool or scary characters but may I ask what is  sexy about this




Or this



Or even this


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jun 11, 2020)

I've met several women my age that say Scar from the animated Lion King was sexy.  I don't get it...


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Jun 11, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I don't hate them persay but why the fuck do people consider pennywise and blue (yes the raptor from Jurassic World)  as husbandio and waifu material?  Like no joke I've seen hug pillows of 90s Tim curry pennywise with his bare chest exposed smoking a cigar or blue giving someone bedroom eyes (they added feathers on her and don't call her blue just "raptor waifu") and there are husbando pillows of Bill Skarsgård too like I get liking them as cool or scary characters but may I ask what is  sexy about this
> View attachment 1366794
> 
> Or this
> ...


The raptor is just the furry fandom, as is Scar or any other animal with anthro traits/can be anthro'd. But as for the likes of IT and other monsters being seen as attractive its either people going 'hey I'm so unique, I find this creepy clown sexy!' for the points on twitter/tumblr etc, along with Venom and that creature from Shape of Water (and all of the sexy versions of creepy pastas/SCPs). The other reason is simply Teratophilia. The sexual attraction to monsters (which has been around for quite a long time, possibly since victorian or little bit before, carnival freakshows kind of helped it in a weird sense).


Spoiler: Bit of personal (possibly powerlevelling) here



I know quite a bit about it as I have it myself, but its not all consuming and central to my life. Plus, personally, I have zero interest in the monsters mentioned above.


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 11, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> I want to turn this around:
> Is there a single really popular "waifu" that isn't just shameless pandering to one demographic or another? 0-personality tabula rasa characters like vocaloids don't count.


I think any well-rounded character that has adequate flaws would qualify, since they're behaving more like humans than tropes. In my case, I'd argue for the main two protagonists for Touhou. Sure, both of them are pretty and young women with elaborate costumes, but Reimu is also a lazy grouch who complains about a lack of money. Marisa, while she does wear a typical "witch" costume, she's also a tomboy, speaks with a slightly masculine speech pattern in Japanese, and is prone to compulsory theft.

The further you drift away from these two, you start running into characters who could be described as "pandering," characters who have one-dimensional personalities due to having limited appearances, or even those who have no canon personality at all and have their personality decided by fans.


----------



## Dick Justice (Jun 11, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I don't hate them persay but why the fuck do people consider pennywise and blue (yes the raptor from Jurassic World)  as husbandio and waifu material?  Like no joke I've seen hug pillows of 90s Tim curry pennywise with his bare chest exposed smoking a cigar or blue giving someone bedroom eyes (they added feathers on her and don't call her blue just "raptor waifu") and there are husbando pillows of Bill Skarsgård too like I get liking them as cool or scary characters but may I ask what is  sexy about this


I'd buy a pennywise fuckpillow just for the conversation piece. Can you imagine the reactions at cocktail parties? Comedy gold


Doctor Placebo said:


> Naoko Takeuchi also said she basically wrote Serena as herself.


I should have included a "no self-insert Mary Sues". Oh well


CDWLTY said:


> Guys are fucking retarded about women. They have phenominally optimistic perceptions and never truly evaluate their relationship quality until long after it ends, if ever.
> [...]
> It's interesting, the little world they live in. Something I heard from one of them was that he/she wasn't all that hot for guys, but it was much easier to keep them sexually happy and submissive. Dating women was confusing and drama-laden, but being with a guy was like taking care of a corolla. Talk to him once a day, drain his nuttz, and feed him a sandwich and you can basically do anything you want.


I'm going to remember these the next time a female friend wants to talk about dating.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 11, 2020)

Any of the Pokemon characters, especially the ones who are underaged.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 11, 2020)

All waifus and husbandos are shit.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 11, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> especially the ones who are underaged.



No thanks, I like them older


----------



## Ashen One (Jun 11, 2020)

This fucking guy.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jun 12, 2020)

The majority of Touhou characters



Doctor Placebo said:


> Spoiler: autistic Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya sperging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haruhi is a dumb bitch, best girl from that series was Tsuruya.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 12, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Any of the Pokemon characters, especially the ones who are underaged.



I personally don’t get Jessie. Something about that hair of hers just screams “STAY AWAY!”


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 12, 2020)

The wogglebug.

*@WogglebugLover *


----------



## Lemon Bread (Jun 12, 2020)

Any Gen8 Pokemon waifu is shit. The entire game is shit and so is Nessa's tits.

Also, Amy Rose. If you like Amy Rose, you're either a furry in denial, nine, or just autistic. Same goes with Rogue but you're twelve and just discovered what boobies are meant for.

The Mario Princesses are usually also shit waifus. Rosalina gets a pass for the hair, but I'm biased towards her anyways.


----------



## A single cheeto (Jun 12, 2020)

Zero Two. I have no idea why everyone slobbers over her.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 12, 2020)

A single cheeto said:


> Zero Two. I have no idea why everyone slobbers over her.


I always thought she just coomer bait and nothing else.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jun 12, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> No thanks, I like them older
> 
> View attachment 1369675
> View attachment 1369677View attachment 1369678


God, seriously, why the FUCK was Prima/Lorelei so hilariously THICC in the anime? It was honestly kind of distracting.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 12, 2020)

Felix Argyle is just a bland trap to the point where just he’s feels more like a walking stereotype of gays. Why do think he’s cute? He’s like the SonicFox of anime characters if anything.


----------



## Genshin Impact Player (Jun 13, 2020)

Rem, hands down. Like seriously, she tried to kill Subaru like once. Say whatever you want to say about Subaru, but that wouldn't really be a good move.
Also Youko Nishikawa from Sansha Sanyou, but she is less of a popular character that I don't get the popularity of and more of a 'character that I just dislike and would not like to see a waifuist for.


----------



## Lemon Bread (Jun 13, 2020)

Less popular because who fucks Kirby characters, but Susie Haltmann is also a shit waifu.


----------



## Sneak 'n' Snore (Jun 13, 2020)

Any SCP
Why are people so horny for the plague doctor and the lizard


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 13, 2020)

Dr.Pingas said:


> Any SCP
> Why are people so horny for the plague doctor and the lizard


Because furries and teratophiles exist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 13, 2020)

Isabelle from Animal Crossing. She’s a cartoon dog, whats so sexy about her?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 13, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Isabelle from Animal Crossing. She’s a cartoon dog, whats so sexy about her?



Furries?


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 13, 2020)

Dr.Pingas said:


> Any SCP
> Why are people so horny for the plague doctor and the lizard


The fans for SCP-049 find his voice """""soothing."""""


----------



## Overcast (Jun 13, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Isabelle from Animal Crossing. She’s a cartoon dog, whats so sexy about her?



Doesn’t help she has that one tooth smile that makes her come off as a very young child. Making the whole thing even creepier.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't know who most of these characters are.

As for my contribution, the guys from Bleach. They were all pretty much assholes, idiots, or both. Except for the Spanish dude. He was okay.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 13, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> The fans for SCP-049 find his voice """""soothing."""""


So ASMR fans.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 13, 2020)

Literally any fucking character that are, to use the weeb terms "tsundere" or "yandere".

The first category is just a frigid bitch who will absolutely never reciprocate, kills conversations, and destroys things to look "distant" in the dumbest hard to get act in history. They might have an interest or something but are so unapproachable any reasonable person would avoid them.

The second category are thermonuclear crazy bitches who will shank you for calling your mother on Mother's day, destroy your property so you have to spend time with them, and are generally fucking bland characters with no personality, dreams, or interests beyond whatever unfortunate bastard happens to be their target.

The worst are characters that flip between these two shit tropes.


----------



## Llama king (Jun 14, 2020)

Yuno gasai Imagine having this annoying psychopath as a girlfriend


----------



## Super Guido (Jun 14, 2020)

Lum is clingy and abusive, so I don't see what people like about her.


----------



## 2007 Ford Five Hundred (Jun 14, 2020)

Takumi Usui from Kaichou wa Maid-Sama!. For some reason, teenage girls seem to love him because he's so perfect and handsome and athletic and intelligent. What they don't seem to realise is that he's a crazy stalker towards one girl and often acts extremely possessive towards her, often referring to her as "his maid" or "his."  In addition to this, he's also practically emotionless and spends his days rejecting love confessions from every single girl who dares to approach him, despite the fact that he's worshipped as a god by everyone, despite there being no good reason to do so. To sum up, I don't understand the appeal of this character and it is unlikely that I ever will.




Also, this guy.


Spoiler: Yes, people do actually waifu lolcows.






I shit you not, there are tons of "Reader x YandereDev" fanfictions clogging up Wattpad and other similar sites. Don't ask me why so many tweenaged weeaboo girls think their ideal man is a 30-year-old tantrum-throwing virgin who spends more time bitching about "gremlins" than he does working on his game, but I suspect it has something to do with autism. 

Because of course, the ultimate heartthrob is a horny manchild with a 2000-page KiwiFarms thread devoted to himself.


----------



## Genshin Impact Player (Jun 16, 2020)

Llama king said:


> Yuno gasai Imagine having this annoying psychopath as a girlfriend
> View attachment 1376186



Yeah. Why have the psychopathic stalker Yuno when there's a geniunely nice and pleasant Yuno?


----------



## Overcast (Jun 16, 2020)

JYBlowsIt said:


> Lum is clingy and abusive, so I don't see what people like about her.



Probably because she's barely wearing anything at all. That and possibly people having low self esteem issues, so they'll put up with anything so long as she's physically attractive, which is always a bad way to approach a relationship.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 16, 2020)

Llama king said:


> Yuno gasai Imagine having this annoying psychopath as a girlfriend
> View attachment 1376186


Yuki?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 16, 2020)

Marnie from Pokemon, why? Because she’s said to be around 14. The fact that people draw lewd artwork is just “no”. Anyhoo, Celestia Ludenberg is the better goth waifu anyways.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 17, 2020)

Dr W said:


> Literally any fucking character that are, to use the weeb terms "tsundere" or "yandere".
> 
> The first category is just a frigid bitch who will absolutely never reciprocate, kills conversations, and destroys things to look "distant" in the dumbest hard to get act in history. They might have an interest or something but are so unapproachable any reasonable person would avoid them.
> 
> ...


I've made jokes to yandere fans that they should just date a chick with BPD.


----------



## Purin Chan (Jun 20, 2020)

Probably the most seasonal waifu out there that gets way too much credit for what she's worth. She's either a crazy bitch or the text book definition of a Yamato Nadeshiko.



Entire character can be summarized as lol so random "EKKUSUPULOSHON!!!"

Sometimes I wish for the day that the isekai genre dies out so we can have less gimmicky, overly moe waifus. I can't stand characters that only exist to be someones waifu.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 20, 2020)

It's baffling to me why the girls from NGE are so popular. 20 fucking years of people arguing over the emotionless robot vs the overcompensating bitch. The somewhat better hipster choice is Misato, but she's still a slovenly alcoholic roastie.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 30, 2020)

Dr W said:


> Literally any fucking character that are, to use the weeb terms "tsundere" or "yandere".
> 
> The first category is just a frigid bitch who will absolutely never reciprocate, kills conversations, and destroys things to look "distant" in the dumbest hard to get act in history. They might have an interest or something but are so unapproachable any reasonable person would avoid them.
> 
> ...


There are two types of Tsundere the older ones are the ones who act like a massive bitch because the simp creeping on them can't take a damn hint that they aren't interested * looking at you Keitaro Urashima * I can feel for these ones. Then there's the "modern" Tsundere who treats the guy she likes like shit because reasons. I fucking hate those ones and wish there were anime that dealt with the fallout of that kind of girl. * the girl either goes too far or the protag finally tells her to fuck off I've only seen one web novel do this. *


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 30, 2020)

JektheDumbass said:


> I've met several women my age that say Scar from the animated Lion King was sexy.  I don't get it...


It's the voice.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 30, 2020)

Any boy from My Hero Academia if you're over 18

You might as well join NAMBLA


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 1, 2020)

Speaking of Disney, Elsa from Frozen. 
as demonstrated by that one sperg on reddit.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 1, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Speaking of Disney, Elsa from Frozen.
> as demonstrated by that one sperg on reddit.



Hell, ANYBODY from Frozen


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 1, 2020)

/thread


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 1, 2020)

2007 Ford Five Hundred said:


> Takumi Usui from Kaichou wa Maid-Sama!. For some reason, teenage girls seem to love him because he's so perfect and handsome and athletic and intelligent. What they don't seem to realise is that he's a crazy stalker towards one girl and often acts extremely possessive towards her, often referring to her as "his maid" or "his."  In addition to this, he's also practically emotionless and spends his days rejecting love confessions from every single girl who dares to approach him, despite the fact that he's worshipped as a god by everyone, despite there being no good reason to do so. To sum up, I don't understand the appeal of this character and it is unlikely that I ever will.
> View attachment 1376312
> 
> Also, this guy.
> ...



My ex-friend loved this guy. She also thought Kill la Kill was demeaning to women.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 1, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> View attachment 1421067
> /thread


There's a difference between popular and infamous.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jul 2, 2020)

I've seen some people obsessed with Velma from Scooby-Doo. 

I get the appeal of nerdy girls, and there's nothing wrong with the character herself, but she's a teenager. Also, even if she were of age, she looks and acts like the kind of girl that most dudes that lust over her would avoid if she were a real person. 

This isn't counting the actress that played her in the live action movies, btw.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes I know it's autism. But being married to Reshiram and wanting to become Moltres' poop even made me do a doubletake. These days it doesn't even phase me to see something like that. But back then... Dear Lord.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 2, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> View attachment 1422357
> 
> Yes I know it's autism. But being married to Reshiram and wanting to become Moltres' poop even made me do a doubletake. These days it doesn't even phase me to see something like that. But back then... Dear Lord.


Nothing about that thing's design works in any way also lol it has a furry dick


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 2, 2020)

South American Tapir said:


> I've seen some people obsessed with Velma from Scooby-Doo.
> 
> I get the appeal of nerdy girls, and there's nothing wrong with the character herself, but she's a teenager. Also, even if she were of age, she looks and acts like the kind of girl that most dudes that lust over her would avoid if she were a real person.
> 
> This isn't counting the actress that played her in the live action movies, btw.


Velma's age depends on what piece of the franchise you're watching though. In most of the animated movies (and the live action ones for that matter), she's an adult. She's also a lot more of a genuine nerd, as opposed to the "nerd girl" who's just into geeky shit for attention and to seem quirky. She's actually smart and has a passion for solving problems. I see the appeal, TBH.



Dysnomia said:


> View attachment 1422357
> 
> Yes I know it's autism. But being married to Reshiram and wanting to become Moltres' poop even made me do a doubletake. These days it doesn't even phase me to see something like that. But back then... Dear Lord.


That's just fantasy bestiality.


----------



## A single cheeto (Jul 2, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> View attachment 1422357
> 
> Yes I know it's autism. But being married to Reshiram and wanting to become Moltres' poop even made me do a doubletake. These days it doesn't even phase me to see something like that. But back then... Dear Lord.








Lubby Chudder.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Jul 2, 2020)

Klara from SW is the vastly inferior design to Avery and I will die on this hill. Avery is weird, kooky, and fun. Klara is generic and boring.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jul 3, 2020)

Ashley from the WarioWare series. 



I know the reasons why she's popular, but I really wish I didn't.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 3, 2020)

South American Tapir said:


> Ashley from the WarioWare series.
> View attachment 1424771
> I know the reasons why she's popular, but I really wish I didn't.
> View attachment 1424772


Mona and 5-Volt are hotter imo.


Yutyrannus said:


> Klara from SW is the vastly inferior design to Avery and I will die on this hill. Avery is weird, kooky, and fun. Klara is generic and boring.


Avery, the femboy? Femboys tend to have the weirdest fans (usually troons and 4channers). Though I understand your hate for Klara though, she looks like a whore tbh.


----------



## Somnius (Jul 3, 2020)

Azula. She's a great character and villain, but "don't stick your dick in crazy" is like, rule #1


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 5, 2020)

Astolfo. We get it, you're a self-hating gay dude and probably a pedo.

(Oh no I insulted @snailslime's husbando!)


----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 6, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Astolfo. We get it, you're a self-hating gay dude and probably a pedo.
> 
> (Oh no I insulted @snailslime's husbando!)


Lol Rider of (big) Black (dick)


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 17, 2020)

Ashen One said:


> This fucking guy.
> 
> View attachment 1369775
> 
> ...


I see your Komaeda,
And I raise you Kokichi Oma. Where do I start?


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 18, 2020)

Not to rag on anime, as I also like anime, but I don't see myself ever really having an anime crush.
Anime characters come off as cookie cutter characters for me, if you have an anime waifu/husbando then most of them are also your husbando and waifu.

My husbando is B.J Blazcowicz from New Colossus, SGT Gary Roach Sanderson from MW2, I know he's not seen, but he comes off to me as that cute quiet type, I imagine him having short dark brown hair... green eyes... pretty face. Jasper and Edward Cullen from Twilight make for good husbando material too although I don't count those since they aren't animated. Shay Cormac from Assassin's Creed. There was this one anime video game characterI had a crush on; Ashton Anchors from Star Ocean Second Story. Philip J. Fry from futurama. Jason Todd from Arkham knight and Injustice 2, same with Deadshot. V from V for Vendetta. I have tons of husbandos. I find guys that look like James Franco really attractive too.


Woops forgot my jab at overrated waifu/husbandos. Garnivore or whatever it's spelled as is pretty overrated, and Lucaio is another one that furries twitch their dicks over too.


----------



## Buer (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't get the appeal of kuudere characters. I mean a tsundere might be a bitch but at least she is usually interesting. The only interesting kuudere character I ever saw was Sucy from Little Witch Academia. I guess this also might make me an Asuka fan because I could never see Shinji getting with Rei because she's so boring(she's also a kuudere character). Though Asuka's more interesting as a character and is also a bad waifu I'll never understand anyone liking.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 18, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1364038
> Every single one of these bitches. The only one with a somewhat tolerable personality is the blue haired one, but she's clearly designed to be submissive pedo-bait so watching any episodes revolving around her is still super uncomfortable. The guy's a limp dicked bitch to. Absolutely shitty show, that I watched way too many episodes of to see if it would get good (which I think was like five or something, IDK).



I remember this one so I'll tell you.
This show is basically a glorification of BDSM femdom relationships.
The main girl is a sadist and the guy is a masochist.
There are other girls in the show but the one that matters is constantly abusing the guy physically and verbally and he just takes it.
Not only does he take it, in one episode, he doesn't get beaten up for a bit (I think she leaves town for a bit or he does) and then, he complains about it saying that he misses her punches.

The people who think of that girl as a waifu just want to be abused by a hot girl.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 18, 2020)

South American Tapir said:


> Ashley from the WarioWare series.
> View attachment 1424771
> I know the reasons why she's popular, but I really wish I didn't.
> View attachment 1424772



I could have sworn she was a lot younger than that.

Sounds like Nintendo aged her up a bit as the series went on.

But yeah, reason I liked her was that she was a pretty stark contrast to the game's relatively wacky cast and she had a fun theme song. Too bad she attracted so many goddamn weirdos.


----------



## Jesus Swept (Jul 18, 2020)

Any of the Katawa Shoujo characters (except for the big titty drill girl).


----------



## Etrian Autistry (Jul 18, 2020)

Jesus Swept said:


> Any of the Katawa Shoujo characters (except for the big titty drill girl).


Rin is a treasure.

Anyone who has a waifu from the Loud House needs to be quarantined from humanity.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 18, 2020)

Auk Autist said:


> Rin is a treasure.
> 
> Anyone who has a waifu from the Loud House needs to be quarantined from humanity.



Isn't everyone in that show under 18?


----------



## I can't imagine (Jul 18, 2020)

Buer said:


> I don't get the appeal of kuudere characters. I mean a tsundere might be a bitch but at least she is usually interesting. The only interesting kuudere character I ever saw was Sucy from Little Witch Academia. I guess this also might make me an Asuka fan because I could never see Shinji getting with Rei because she's so boring(she's also a kuudere character). Though Asuka's more interesting as a character and is also a bad waifu I'll never understand anyone liking.



I think kuudere characters work pretty well if there's actually some progression _away_ from the trope throughout the story, like Tomoyo from Clannad or Angel from Angel Beats!. But yeah, it's usually a pretty lazy way to make a character, since their primary personality trait is "quiet".


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jul 18, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Avery, the femboy? Femboys tend to have the weirdest fans (usually troons and 4channers). Though I understand your hate for Klara though, she looks like a whore tbh.


Avery being a femboy and Klara being an ethot make them the Yin and Yang of obnoxious internet thirst traps.


----------



## Kaze no Kuronoa (Jul 18, 2020)

This thread had brought up Sans and Komaeda, but not THE husbando that set the standard in the early 2010s?https://youtu.be/us5Y_Kba7To

The Once-ler was what Sans would later become in the mid-2010s (aka "the only character in his franchise", with a fandom soleily dedicated to his character, hundreds of alternate-universe versions that would later on be paired up with each other and develope into a mess that had zero to do with the source material).

While there is a video that explains the history and lore behind the Once-ler fandom I never understood how is it possible for a single character to cause this kind of obsession-based culture to take place. He is the only character with any sort of developement in the film, sure, but he was supposed to be a walking allegory of the risks of utilitarianism and consumerism gone out of control, and a character written by a kids-literature author too.


----------



## Banditotron (Jul 18, 2020)

Bruh why do people crush on cartoons thats the real question


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 18, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> Bruh why do people crush on cartoons thats the real question



Anime is a super stimulant.

You see, the human brain is designed to be interested in things that make it feel good for a reason. Sugar is a dense source of calories, and so your brain makes you feel good when you eat fruit or bread. However, this is taken advantage of with things like candy or soda, which amplify what you would experience in nature, bombarding your brain with lots of stimulation. Your body has no natural defense against this super stimulation, becomes addicted, and so you become fat. 

In anime, characters have large eyes, which activates the part of your brain interested in cuteness. The facial expressions are simple and exaggerated. Most characters have aesthetic figures and proportions. Many animes have sexual undertones or lewd content as well, which is often under stimulated in every day life. 

Anime is to real life females, what candy is to fruit.

The brain does not know the difference between a fake character on TV and a real 3D women, so it treats mate evaluation the same in each. This is why you can become aroused from cartoon tiddies, despite them not being real. 

I also think that the reason why Asuka is such a popular character among beta males is because she is dominating, which appeals to weak males. She is also mentally ill, making her an easy target if she was real.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 18, 2020)

Dorami said:


> This thread had brought up Sans and Komaeda, but not THE husbando that set the standard in the early 2010s?https://youtu.be/us5Y_Kba7To
> 
> The Once-ler was what Sans would later become in the mid-2010s (aka "the only character in his franchise", with a fandom soleily dedicated to his character, hundreds of alternate-universe versions that would later on be paired up with each other and develope into a mess that had zero to do with the source material).
> 
> While there is a video that explains the history and lore behind the Once-ler fandom I never understood how is it possible for a single character to cause this kind of obsession-based culture to take place. He is the only character with any sort of developement in the film, sure, but he was supposed to be a walking allegory of the risks of utilitarianism and consumerism gone out of control, and a character written by a kids-literature author too.



Also the movie is terrible


----------



## Kaze no Kuronoa (Jul 19, 2020)

Thinking of waifus/husbandos from the early 2010s that had no right to be so popular, I remembered the characters from that one websites, Don't Hug Me I'm Scared, especifically the notepad and the clock.


Spoiler











I don't think anybody cared about this characters (outside of the creepy randomness from the videos they come from, which was what made them so popular in the first place) until the creator of that one webcomic drew someone's human versions of the characters and made them into murderous, unstable psychos in later posts.


Spoiler: Big images










I remember them being Tumblr's waifu and husbando for a few years, but especially the *human *version of the clock, because it was mostly the human versions of these characters what had Tumblr users getting all hot and bothered back when they were relevant. Not even the object characters from the webseries which were supposed to be simple representations of ideas taken to the extreme, just reimaginings of them.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 19, 2020)

Dorami said:


> Thinking of waifus/husbandos from the early 2010s that had no right to be so popular, I remembered the characters from that one websites, Don't Hug Me I'm Scared, especifically the notepad and the clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Tumblr fandoms were a mistake. I'm glad that website is almost dead.


----------



## Donovan the Man (Jul 19, 2020)

Keanu Reeves, Elon Musk, and Henry Cavill. The Three Husbandos of Reddit. Such wholesome chungus 100. It doesn’t help Henry Cavill‘s case that he plays the role of Reddit’s favorite gaming husbando Geralt.

I also haven’t watched anime in a long time, but Sasuke is a terrible husbando. Draco Malfoy as well, teenie bopper fanfic writers love assholes and live vicariously through the female characters the dudes mistreat. I never finished Naruto, but I like doubt Sasuke got better.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 19, 2020)

Dr. Studman M.D. said:


> Keanu Reeves, Elon Musk, and Henry Cavill. The Three Husbandos of Reddit. Such wholesome chungus 100. It doesn’t help Henry Cavill‘s case that he plays the role of Reddit’s favorite gaming husbando Geralt.
> 
> I also haven’t watched anime in a long time, but Sasuke is a terrible husbando. Draco Malfoy as well, teenie bopper fanfic writers love assholes and live vicariously through the female characters the dudes mistreat. I never finished Naruto, but I like doubt Sasuke got better.



He ended up the abuser in a relationship the mangaka 100% supported.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 20, 2020)

Every tsundere character can be boiled down to Helga Pataki.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jul 20, 2020)

Dr. Studman M.D. said:


> I also haven’t watched anime in a long time, but Sasuke is a terrible husbando.



Sasuke and Naruto are possibly the worst characters in that anime. Naruto is just some angsty clown who happens to have superpowers, and Sasuke is a ColdSteel the Hegehog tier emo faggot. It's a shame too because that series was good up to and including the chunin exam arc.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Jul 20, 2020)

Dorami said:


> Thinking of waifus/husbandos from the early 2010s that had no right to be so popular, I remembered the characters from that one websites, Don't Hug Me I'm Scared, especifically the notepad and the clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Speaking of psychopaths, I never understand people who are deeply attracted to serial killers (both the real ones and the fake, like Hannibal). Like, they will still kill you, you wouldn't be some kind of unique person who will be spared/change them or something.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 20, 2020)

Emma Watson. Her face looks like a rubber mask. Is everyone that's hot for her just a thirsty Harry Potter nerd?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 20, 2020)

Serval from _Kemono Friends_
She’s like an autistic cat girl from what is essentially Hetalia for horny teenage boys. I don’t get the appeal of her?

Same with Kancolle girls.


----------



## Valentine (Jul 22, 2020)

Agreed w Monika and yanderes in general, although Yuri was alright. Just seems like untreated mental illness, perhaps touching ourselves with pens can be our special thing.


----------

